# FOB San Diego



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

here's Oxley sitting fresh off the boat in San Diego.. Should pick him up sometime this week!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone! Picked up Oxley tonight! What a great Clubbie!!!

here's Oxley!!!

http://gallery.me.com/silverpixelworks#100228&view=mosaic&sel=0


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Great color. Good combination with the wood trim. 


Did you notice they put your steering wheel on the wrong side of the car?


----------

